# Gruß aus der Südpfalz...



## Gregges (13. März 2012)

Hallo an alle Teichler hier,

gelesen habe ich hier schon ein paar Stündchen, aber bevor ich meine ersten Fragen stelle, wollte ich mich dann doch kurz vorstellen. Mein Name ist Gregor und ich habe im Garten meiner Freundin, bei der ich die meisten Wochenenden verbringe, einen Teich im Bau.

Er soll aus drei kaskadierten Becken bestehen, wobei das obere mit einer Pumpe aus dem unteren versorgt werden soll. In die Beckenränder will ich dann an passender Stelle einen Überlauf zwecks Wasserfall rein schnitzen. Filtertechnik will ich -wenn´s geht- vermeiden. Allerdings hätte ich in einem direkt angrenzenden Schuppen durchaus Platz für ein dort etwas erhöht aufgestelltes "gepumptes System", falls das doch nötig werden sollte. Ich will daher zurückhaltend ans Thema Fische gehen. Vielleicht ein paar Moderliesschen o.ä. Jedenfalls nichts, was man füttern müsste und auch nicht viel.

Ich hätte sehr gerne klares Wasser, aber nicht um jeden Preis. UVC-Technik will ich ebenfalls vermeiden. Das mit dem Knacken der DNA vom Plankton ist mir als Methode irgendwie unheimlich...

Mit dem unteren 12.000Liter-Folienbecken (1,4mm EPDM auf 500er Vliess) und dem darüber liegenden 1.000Liter-Plastikbecken bin ich soweit durch. Das kleine 150Liter-Becken für ganz oben fehlt noch. Da muss noch ein Rohr darunter verlegt werden, bevor ich das draufsetzen kann. 

Weil wir während dem Teichbau noch auf die Idee kamen, eine Holzterasse daneben zu bauen und ich das dann noch vorgezogen habe, hat alles länger gedauert, als ursprünglich gedacht. Zumal ich sowieso praktisch nur samstags dran bauen kann. Wasser haben wir im Spätjahr rein und vorm Winter auch keine Pflanzen oder gar Fische eingesetzt. 

Obwohl ich ringsum eine senkrechte Einfassung habe, hat alles dem Eisdruck ohne erkennbare Schäden standgehalten. Auch das 1000er-Becken, was ja wegen der Kaskadierung nicht ringsum eingegraben ist, ist nicht geknackt. Ich werde es aber noch besser einpacken.

Jetzt muss ich also erst mal Pflanzen setzen und das Ufer fertigmachen. 

Das Wasser wurde noch im letzten Herbst recht grün. OK. Liegt vielleicht am Phosphatgehalt vom Leitungswasser, denn sonst gab´s bisher keinen bemerkenswerten Nährstoffeintrag. Die Algen gingen im Winter unter dem Eis etwas zurück, aber jetzt nehmen sie schon wieder zu. Daher hab ich mal auf die Schnelle ein paar Eimer __ Wasserlinsen, __ Wasserpest ¿ (Ironie) und eine bisher noch nicht von mir identifizierte Pflanzenart aus einem naheliegenden Bach rein. Mal sehen, ob das schon was bringt. 

Weiß eigentlich Einer, ob man Wasserpflanzen aus "öffentlichen" Bächen bzw. außerhalb von Naturschutzgebieten nehmen darf? Mir ist bekannt, dass der betreffende Bach sowieso alle paar Jahre von der Gemeinde freigebaggert wird. Von daher kann das ja eigentlich nicht so wild sein, oder? 

Zum Schluss kommt dann noch das mit den beiden Wasserfällen. Da muss ich auch noch  überlegen, wie ich das von der Durchflußleistung her angehe. Wahrscheinlich ist es fürs Entstehen von stabilen biologischen Situationen am besten, wenn die Pumpenleistung möglichst konstant ist. Dann läuft´s sowieso auf eine eher kleine Wassermenge hinaus, weil ich kann ja die Fälle schlecht den ganzen Tag im "Niagara-Modus" laufen lassen. Mal sehen. Biologisch am besten wäre vermutlich überhaupt kein Wasserfall, aber ein bisschen Disneyland im Garten fänd´ ich schon schön. Also von daher stehen da ein paar Kompromisse an... Unten noch ein Foto aus der winterlichen Eiszeit.

Gruß, 
Gregges


----------



## Patrick K (13. März 2012)

*AW: Gruß aus der Südpfalz...*

Hallo Gregor 

:willkommen

bei den Teich:crazy:crazy:crazy

Gruss aus der Vorder-Pfalz  2  Patrick

Schönes Bauprojekt, hast du noch mehr Bilder?


----------



## Gregges (13. März 2012)

*AW: Gruß aus der Südpfalz...*

Hallo Patrick, 

bisher habe ich nur die vier Bilder, die ich in meinem Album hier abgelegt habe. Das Bild im Beitrag ist eins davon. Am Samstag kann ich wieder was knipsen. 

Die Unterwasserpflanzen sehen im Augenblick aber noch voll peinlich aus. Wie eine rein funktionelle Aquakultur. Auf schwimmenden Kokosmatten abgelegte Unterwasserpflanzen und "total unordentlich" rumschwimmende __ Wasserlinsen. Muss mich jetzt halt um richtige Böschungsmatten (aus Kunststoff) kümmern und dann kommen die Pflanzen rein und die Wasserlinsen klumpen hoffentlich zu Inseln zusammen. 

Hauptsache, der Nährstoffabbau funktioniert baldmöglichst. Mal sehen, ob das schon ohne Substrat funktioniert. Saftig grün sind alle noch. Aber es ist ja auch noch kalt wie im Kühlschrank. Zumindest die Wasserlinsen könnten ruhig mit ihrer Arbeit anfangen. Für die gibt´s ja nichts zu meckern.

Bisher also alles noch im "grünen Bereich". Sowohl von den Wasserwerten her, die ich ab und zu mit den Oase-Stäbchen kontrolliere, als auch rein optisch gesehen...

Gruß,
Gregges


----------



## Patrick K (13. März 2012)

*AW: Gruß aus der Südpfalz...*

Hallo Gregor  
Das mit dem entnehmen aus der Natur ist verboten. Lass dich nicht erwischen 
Das das Wasser grün wurde ist normal, kommt nach dem  Nitritpeak.
Bei den Unterwasserpflanzen hab ich kein Glück,die sind schneller gefressen
als sie wachsen(KOI) 

Was für ein Substrat solles den werden? Ich würde, wenn überhaupt Kies oder sauberen Sand
nehmen.

Wenn dir deine Wasserwerte wichtig sind, kauf dir einen Testkoffer mit Tropfen,ist viel genauer

Ich würde kein 150L Becken nehmen ,nimm noch ein 1000er,wenn du ohne Filter arbeiten möchtest brauchst du Platz für Pflanzen 

Gruss Patrick

Ach übrigens lass mal deinen Kühlschrank reparieren............bei uns sind doch schon 15°C


----------



## Patrick K (15. März 2012)

*AW: Gruß aus der Südpfalz...*

und Gregor hast du deinen Kühlschrank geprüft 

Wann geht es weiter? 

Ich werde mich am Wochenende mal über meine Pfütze hermachen, es sind ja herrliche Teperaturen angesagt

Gruss aus der Vorderpfalz Patrick


----------



## RKurzhals (15. März 2012)

*AW: Gruß aus der Südpfalz...*

Hallo Gregor,
auch ein Willkommen von mir! 
Einen schönen Teich hast Du da gebaut, und ich bin mir sicher, dass er noch "durchstarten" wird. Dein Gartenhäuschen bietet sich in der Tat für einen frostgeschützten Filtereinbau an. Unter das schöne Holzdeck läßt sich nachträglich nicht ohne Schmerzen was einsetzen... .
Mach' Dir wegen Substrat mal weniger Gedanken, oder willst Du am Teichboden immer "staubsaugen"? Über Deine Regenrinne und durch den Wind hast Du bald jede Menge davon im Teich!


----------



## Joerg (15. März 2012)

*AW: Gruß aus der Südpfalz...*

Hallo Gregor,
auch ein herzliches Willkommen von mir.

Der große Teich schaut doch seht gut aus. Viel Spass beim gemeinsamen sitzen auf dem Holzdeck. 

Falls ihr euch klares Wasser wünscht, sind Unterwasserpflanzen und Schwimmpflanzen sehr nützlich.
Falls eines Tages mal Fische drin schwimmen sollen, ist ein Filter empfehlenswert.
Dieser kann einen Teil der Nährstoffe rausholen, die dann aus dem Kreislauf entfernt werden können.


----------



## Gregges (15. März 2012)

*AW: Gruß aus der Südpfalz...*

Hi,

also ein 1.000er Becken (das mittlere...) habe ich ja schon und da soll auch wirklich eine Menge Pflanzen und sonstiges an "Oberfläche" für Bakterien rein, damit das Teil so ein bisschen zum Filterersatz wird. Fische nicht. Somit könnten die diese Pflanzen auch nicht wegfressen. Beim obersten Becken will ich aber schon bei dem winzigen 150Liter-Becken bleiben, weil das ja eigentlich nur so eine Art Quellteich werden soll. Ein größeres bekäme ich da vom Platz her gar nicht mehr hin.

Am Wochenende geht´s weiter, denn der Nachbar hat lt. meiner Freundin inzwischen sein Abwasserrohr verändert, was mich bisher noch daran hinderte, die obere kleine Teichwanne zu setzen. Ich habe ihn bei der Gelegenheit noch gebeten, im Schuppen ein 100-auf-50er-T-Stück dran zu machen, sodass ich da gleich eine Anschlußmöglichkeit ans Abwasser habe, falls ich letztenendes tatsächlich doch noch einen Filter in den Schuppen stelle. Das wäre dann ja praktisch für´s Saubermachen.

Mit "kalt wie im Kühlschrank" habe ich nicht die Luft- sondern die Wassertemperatur gemeint, weil da drin liegen ja die Pflänzchen und ich habe nach wie vor das ungute Gefühl, dass die nur deshalb noch so frisch und gesund aussehen, weil die im kalten Wasser eben gut gekühlt und somit konserviert werden. Ich hoffe nur, dass die überleben, wenn´s wärmer wird und die Biologie in Schwung kommt.

Wenn man das nicht darf, werde ich natürlich auch keine __ Wasserlinsen oder __ Wasserpest mehr aus dem örtlichen Bach holen. Auch, wenn das ja eigentlich nur so ne Art Unterwasser-Unkraut ist und die das sowieso immer wieder rausbaggern. Ich werd´ da mal konkret einen der Dorf-Politiker fragen. So ein paar Jäger und auch Bauern sind gelegentlich schon an mir vorbei gefahren, als ich da grade am Schöpfen war. Die hat das aber nicht interessiert. Aber ich sag´ Euch eins: Hier in den Dörfern im südpfälzischen Outback leben sowieso lauter Rednecks, die sich wenig um´s Gesetz scheren. Die fahren alle Auto mit "Standgas" (Wir sind ja Weinregion...)., im Sommer weht der Duft von Joints durch die Gärten, landwirtschaftliche Geräte werden "80% auf Rechnung und 20% schwarz verkauft" usw... Die Familienstrukturen sind traditionell: Oma+Opa+3 geschiedene Söhne unter einem Dach in einem drei mal erweiterten Haus, von denen alle zwei Wochen die Kinder da sind und in zu Kinderzimmern umgebauten Garagen wohnen... Ich find´ das alles immer voll lustig, wenn ich am Wochenende dort auf dem Land bin. 

Auf die warmen Tage freuen wir uns natürlich auch schon. Meine Freundin sucht schon die ganze Zeit das Internet ab nach einer preiswerten Polyrattan-Couch für auf die Holzterasse am Teich. Mann, wir werden noch voll die Spiesser... Gabione mit Kalksandsteinen drin, Teich, Holzterasse und Polyrattan-Couch. Tja. Ist aber auch wirklich gemütlich. Aber vielleicht fällt mir ja noch ein Akzent ein, wie wir uns von der Masse der gleichartigen Gärten absetzen und unseren eigenen Style pflegen können?

Ahso. Substrat... Ich könnte ja auf die Böschungsmatten und auf die flachen Stellen ein bisschen Spielsand oder sonst was Nährstoffarmes schütten. Im 1.000er Becken will ich das auf jeden Fall machen. Im Folienteich sind die Wände halt recht steil, aber ich wollte unbedingt Tiefe und Volumen und nehme lieber die Zusatz-Action für Pflanztaschen und so Zeugs in Kauf, die ich nicht so hätte, wenn da mehr Stufen drin wären.

Messkoffer kommt bestimmt auch noch irgendwann, aber die sind ja echt teuer und ich muss da Prioritäten setzen... Also erst mal die Böschungsmatten und die restlichen Bretter für den anderen Schenkel der Holzterasse. Dann die Pumpe und zum Schluss so Schnickschnack wie ein Messkoffer.

Gruß,
Gregges


----------



## Gregges (19. März 2012)

*AW: Gruß aus der Südpfalz...*

Sodele...
hier das Bild vom Wochenende. Gestern von oben aus dem Bad geknipst.





Ich habe die kleine 150L-Wanne positioniert und schon teilweise eingegraben, wobei ich da wahrscheinlich noch eine zweite Wanne gleicher Bauart reinstecken werde, damit das Ganze stabiler wird, weil ich die Wanne nicht ringsum eingraben kann, sondern im Überlaufbereich frei lassen muss. Egal. So eine kostet ja nicht mal 30EUR.

Fürs Eingraben habe ich Erde zwischen Pflasterweg vorm Schuppen und Teich abgegraben, weil da soll ein Unkraut-Vliess und darüber Sand für einen kleinen "Strand" rein. Man sieht die angefangene Grube.

Die kleine Wanne steht so, dass ich am Regenrohr des Schuppens eine Klappe öffnen und Wasser reinlaufen lassen kann. Die will ich aber nicht ständig offen lassen sondern nur bei längeren Regenfällen nachdem die Staubschicht auf dem Schuppendach abgespült ist. In dieses kleine Becken könnte man auch gut einen Zeolith-Sack reinlegen. Der würde das Regenwasser dann auch gleich etwas "entgiften" und wäre auch ansonsten an gut exponierter und handhabbarer Stelle im gepumpten Wasserkreislauf.

Unterm "Strand" will ich noch eine Kiesschicht rein tun, weil am im Foto rechten Teicheck ist mein Überlauf und da ich keinen Abwasseranschluß in der Nähe habe, muss überlaufendes Wasser versickern. Das hat bisher auch bei längerem und starkem Regen ohne nennenswerte Pfützen geklappt, aber für ganz starke Niederschläge will ich da noch eine etwas bessere Verteilung vorsehen, damit die Sickerfläche größer wird.

Vorm Gartenhaus sieht man die Spielsand-Säcke, die ich noch übrig habe und als Substrat für im 1.000Liter-Becken nehmen will.

Wie man sieht, ist das Wasser sehr grün, aber man sieht auch schon die von mir reingeschütteten __ Wasserlinsen und ein paar Pflanzen auf der am im Foto rechten Ufer schwimmenden Kokosmatte, wo ich die vorläufig draufgelegt habe. Im Laufe der Woche werden die Böschungsmatten geliefert und dann kommen die rein.

Wasserwerte habe ich wieder gemessen. Die trage ich ja - defekter Link entfernt - ein. 

Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, sind KH und PH-Wert gegenüber letztem Wochenende gesunken. Aber das ist mit den Teststäbchen nicht so richtig zweifelsfrei feststellbar. Und was würden diese Veränderungen letztlich bedeuten?

So langsam muss ich mir auch mal Gedanken wegen einer Pumpe machen. Eine kaufen oder sogar was bauen? Wie kriege ich einen möglichst hohen Wirkungsgrad? Für jeden Liter Wasser, der innerhalb von einer Sekunde einen Meter höher gehoben werden soll, sind ja EIGENTLICH nur 9,81Watt nötig... Das wären bei z.B. 6.000Litern pro Stunde gut 16 Watt.  

Die ganzen gängigen Teichpumpen sind ja anscheinend Kreiselpumpen und damit "Strömungspumpen", wo das Medium nicht nur gefördert sondern auch ganz schön verwirbelt wird, was zu Energieverlusten führt. Gibt´s da kein effizienteres Prinzip in der Art einer "Verdrängerpumpe", wo alles schön langsam und ohne viel Wirbel funktioniert? Schöpfrad? Eimerkette? Archimedische Schraube? Pferdekopfpumpe im Miniformat? Was auch immer... OK, Sachen in der Art würden auch alle schlecht da hin passen, wo ich´s brauche.

Irgendwas mit Kolben oder besser Membranen, wobei man die Pumpe auch in einen unten im Teich liegenden, hydraulisch angetriebenen Arbeitsteil und einen im Schuppen stehenden Antriebsteil aufteilen könnte. Das wäre praktisch, weil dann kein Stromkabel ins Wasser muss. Mal überlegen... Für so eine Pumpe würde nicht zuletzt auch ein Rückschlagventil benötigt, was auch in verschmutztem, kalkhaltigen Wasser und bei eher niedrigen Druckdifferenzen monatelang stressfrei funktioniert. Alles nicht so einfach... Muss mir mal Gedanken machen. Darf nur nicht zu lange dauern und müsste letzlich effizienter als eine der gängigen Teichpumpen sein. Aber da haben sich wohl schon etliche Leute den Kopf drüber zerbrochen und es hat sicher seine Gründe, dass die Kreiselpumpen derzeit marktbeherrschend bei Teichpumpen sind.

Was brauche ich noch? Sandsteine für die Deko. Ich hab´ nur ein paar Reste einer alten Beeteinfassung, die außerdem viel zu quaderförmig aussehen. Ich brauche mehr Bruchstücke. Muss meine Kontakte zu Leuten, die alte Häuser abreissen, verbessern. Ist ja unglaublich, was so Steinzeugs bei den Galabau-Lieferanten so kostet.

Gruß,
Gregges


----------



## Kuton (20. März 2012)

*AW: Gruß aus der Südpfalz...*

Hallo Gregges,

Nach deiner Postleitzahl ist es wohl ein Katzensprung zu mir.
Deswegen: Grüße aus Maximilliansau.

Falls irgendwann Fische benötigt werden:

Goldfische hätte ich genug

Aber auch viele Elritzen. Die schnappen die Schnaken schon bevor sie landen mit wuseligen Luftsprüngen.


Viel Erfolg mit deinem Projekt

Gruß,

Ralf


----------



## Gregges (20. März 2012)

*AW: Gruß aus der Südpfalz...*

Hallo Kuton,

danke für den Gruß und für´s Angebot mit den Fischen. Elritzen kämen vielleicht in Frage. Ich habe gerade ein bisschen was über die gelesen und so scheinen sie zwar nicht ganz so hohe, aber doch auch ganz bestimmte Ansprüche zu haben. 

Da meine Wasserwerte derzeit noch "ausser Kontrolle" bzw. mir nicht mit ausreichender Genauigkeit bekannt sind, der Wasserkreislauf noch nicht existiert und überhaupt die Basisbiologie im Teich (vermutlich) noch nicht funktioniert, will ich an´s Thema Fische lieber noch nicht oder höchstens mit Fischen dran gehen, die echt hart im Nehmen wären. Falls sich unser Teich so entwickelt, dass er für Elritzen passt, komme ich gerne auf Dein Angebot zurück.

Aktuell könnte ich eher Pflanzen gebrauchen. Die Sorten sind mir eigentlich ziemlich egal sofern nährstoffhungrig, algenfeindlich, unkompliziert in der Handhabung, gesund und nicht so teuer. Vielleicht sind bei Dir oder anderswo zu viele im Teich. Dann würde ich ein paar davon entsorgen... 

Gruß,
Gregges


----------



## RKurzhals (20. März 2012)

*AW: Gruß aus der Südpfalz...*

Hallo Gregges,
Deine Bauerei nimmt ja langsam Formen an. Ein Absinken der GH/KH kann durch die Algenaktivität, oder Verdünnung mit Regenwasser passiert sein. Wichtig ist, dass die Werte nicht bei "0" landen.
Mit Pflanzen würde ich schrittweise anfangen - in einer "grünen" Brühe haben es alle die schwer, die sich erst mal "aus dem Wasser" kämpfen müssen.
Zu Pumpen findest Du im Forum hier zahlreiche threads. Vergiss bei Deiner Betrachtung nicht, dass Wasser ein "fluid" ist! Das lässt sich nicht wie Sand oder Kohle fördern. Die "turbulenten" Strömungspumpen (auch die "Mammuts" und Konsorten) sind daher Kompromisse. Jede Pumpe für sich hat daher einen Arbeitsbereich. Bei 1 m Förderhöhe bist Du schon bei 1 Wh / m³ Wasser. Das ist gut 300mal so viel, wie Du vorgerechnet hast .


----------



## Kuton (20. März 2012)

*AW: Gruß aus der Südpfalz...*

Hallo Gregges,

Meine 58m³ sind leider noch nicht so verwuchert, dass ich dir Pflanzen geben könnte.
Habe selbst noch zu wenig und werde dieses Jahr wieder nachpflanzen.

Zum Thema Elritzen:
Theoretisch sind sie ein wenig anspuchsvoll, aber ich wälze die 58m³ mit ner 8000er Pumpe um und habe massig Fische. Der Filter ist ein Baumarkt Dreikammerfilter, der eigentlich nur für "angebliche" 40000 Liter ohne Fischbesatz ist.
Im Winter ist alles abgeschaltet, und ich hatte nie ein Fischsterben.

Es waren mal 10 Elritzen, die mir ein Zoogeschäft lustigerweise als __ Moderlieschen verkauft hat.

Letztes Jahr waren es sicherlich 1000, von denen ich viele weiterverschenkt habe.
Die sind eben schneller am Futter für die Goldfische.
Und im Bachlauf schwimmen sie vom Schwimmteich in den Fischteich wie Minilachse, wenns Futter gibt.

Der Eisvogel im letzten Jahr hatte genug zum Fischen 

Ich schaue natürlich noch mal, ob ich Pflanzen finde zum abgeben, aber nach meiner Erinnerung habe ich noch immer zu wenig.

Tannenwedel und evtl. ein bisschen Seerose könnte ich vielleicht abgeben.
Erst müssen sie allerdings mal wieder loslegen, aber dass kann nur noch ein paar Wochen dauern.



Gruß,
Ralf


----------



## Gregges (21. März 2012)

*AW: Gruß aus der Südpfalz...*

Hallo Rolf,

Danke für Deine Hinweise. Ja, ich werde die Werte weiter im Auge behalten und sofern die KH an die Null geht und/oder der pH-Wert nennenswert unter 7 rutscht, die Nummer mit dem Muschelkalk in Erwägung ziehen. Da kann man ja glaube ich nicht viel falsch machen, wenn man davon einen Sack reinlegt. Mir geht´s einfach darum, gute Voraussetzungen für Pflanzen und Bakterien zu schaffen, damit das mit dem Nährstoffabbau zügig anläuft und das Wasser endlich klarer wird.

Bisher stand das Wasser in all meinen Becken völlig "unberührt". Auch unterm Eis. Würde eine Lufteinblubberung jetzt, wo ich noch keine Pumpe habe, schon was bringen? Vielleicht für die Bakterien? Oder ist das eigentlich nur im Zusammenhang mit Fischen relevant?

Bezüglich der Pumpen sehe ich ja ein, dass die Kreiselpumpen einfach und damit preiswert herzustellen sind. Die kann man halt ohne viel Mechanik mit kleinen, gut kapselbaren Asynchronmotörchen bei erträglichem Motorwirkungsgrad antreiben. Der Wirkungsgrad geht dann vor allem durch das Flügelrad runter. Speziell, wenn die Flügelräder so ausgelegt sind, dass die auch gut für schmutziges Wasser geeignet sind (größere Spalte zwischen Rad und Gehäuse etc.) geht der dann aber nochmal runter.

Dass "Hochtragen" effizienter als "Hochtragen und dabei noch rumwirbeln" ist, sieht man doch oft? Ein Extrembeispiel ist mir grade wieder bei den örtlichen Bauern hier aufgefallen. Früher, als die Stromkosten noch piepegal waren, haben die ihr Getreide mit Gebläsen vom Anhänger in die Silos hochgeblasen. So staubsaugermässig bei abenteuerlichem Energieaufwand. Heute rüsten die auf "Elevatoren" um, wo das Zeugs schön langsam und ohne jegliches Gewirbel hochgetragen wird... Die Elevatoren sind natürlich viel aufwendiger und damit teurer als so eine Blechbüchse mit fettem Elektromotor und Lüfterrad drin, aber Strom "war noch nie so wertvoll wie heute...". So ein bisschen kann man das auch auf die Kreiselpumpen übertragen...

Letztlich geht´s mir aber gar nicht soooo um die Stromkosten und ich bin jetzt auch bestimmt kein Wirkungsgrad-Fetischist. Ich würd´ mir dann vielleicht so eine schwarze Eco-Flunder passender Leistung holen und hätte mit 50-150 Watt übers Jahr hinweg (= max. 1.314kWh/Jahr = ca. 250EUR/Jahr) kein echtes Kostenproblem. Daran würde es nicht scheitern. (Der Vollständigkeit halber sei hier noch erwähnt, dass meine Freundin die Stromrechnung zahlt, weil es ihr Haus ist...)

Was mich im Zusammenhang mit solchen Kreiselpumpen noch interessieren würde, ist das mit dem Shreddern der Kleinstviecher. Ist das echt so krass wie von manchen behauptet, doch mehr Legende oder eine klassische Situation, wo man halt einfach abwägen und Kompromisse machen muss? Meine gartenteichmoralische Einstellung ist ja derzeit noch so, dass ich aus "ethischen Gründen" kein Kleinstviecher-Massensterben in UV-C-Röhren will. Nicht mal von den Algen - wegen der resistenten Mutanten, die dabei rauskommen können (Mit verhungernden Algen komme ich moralisch einwandfrei klar...). Und bei der Philosophie wäre es dann nicht vertretbar, wenn die Kleinstviecher massenweise in der Pumpe sterben würden... Zumindest bis an dem Tag, wo mir wegen der Algen der Kragen platzt und ich ab dann sowieso alles anders sehe und jegliche Moral über Bord werfe...

Wenn ich den Platz dafür hätte, würd ich mir glaub ich echt so eine archimedische Schraube aus einem Kunststoffrohr wickeln und das Wasser inkl. der Viecher damit hochorgeln. Fänd´ ich vom Konzept her cool und der Wirkungsgrad des "hydraulischen Teils" wäre bestimmt brauchbar. Allerdings wäre da wohl das Getriebe nach dem Elektromotor der Haken an der Sache. Aber allein die Show wäre es mir Wert da ein paar zusätzliche Watt zu opfern...

Achso, noch zur Rechnung. Ich muss mich da ja noch ein bisschen dagegen verteidigen, mich um Faktor 300 verrechnet zu haben.  Um auf der Erde (g=9,81m/s²) 1kg einen Meter hoch zu heben, sind doch 9,81Wattsekunden an Energie erforderlich. Macht bei 1000kg also knapp 10.000 Wattsekunden entsprechend ca. 2,7Wattstunden und nicht ca. 1Wh (wie von Dir geschrieben). Bei den 6.000 von mir angesetzten Litern dann 6x soviel, also gut 16 Wattstunden. Und sofern das innerhalb einer Stunde (6.000Liter/h) geschehen soll, sind dafür eben -wie von mir geschrieben- 16Watt Leistung erforderlich. 

Also ich kann zwar bestenfalls Faktor 2,7 als Unterschied in unseren Rechnungen wahrnehmen, denke aber immer noch, dass ich näher an der rein theoretischen Wahrheit bin.

@Ralf: 1.000e Fische hattest Du schon im Teich und der hat 58m³. Alter Walter. Respekt. Voll der Profi. Mach´ Dir wegen der Pflanzen keinen Kopp. Wenn Du echt mal zu viele hast, kannst Du Dich ja melden und ich meld´ mich, falls ich mal für Elritzen passende Rahmenbedinungen erreicht haben sollte.

So. Muss heim ins Bett. (Bin noch im Büro am Forentippen...). Schon wieder fast halb drei. Immer nur nachts Zeit für den Hobby-Kram.

Gruß,
Gregges


----------



## Gregges (21. März 2012)

*AW: Gruß aus der Südpfalz...*

Habe noch zwei interessante Links zum Thema Archimedische Schrauben (=Schneckenpumpe) gefunden:

1) [DLMURL="http://www.spaansbabcock.com/de/produkte_en_anwendungen/screw_pumps/vorteile_schneckenpumpen.aspx"]Ein paar grundsätzliche Infos inkl. Vergleich mit Zentrifugal- bzw. Propellerpumpen[/DLMURL] OK. Im Kontext richtig großer Anlagen für Abwasser u.ä.
2) [DLMURL="http://www.graebendorf.de/artikel/archive/2007/dezember/article/archimedes-in-graebendorf/"]Ein Praxisbeispiel, was ich total klasse finde. Mit Windantrieb, allerdings nicht direkt mechanisch sondern elektrisch gekoppelt. Vermutlich im Interesse konstanterer Schneckendrehzahl. (Vor Ort gibt´s da keinen Stromanschluss...)[/DLMURL]

Schade, wenn ich da früher dran gedacht hätte, hätte ich den Grundriss des Teiches ein bisschen anders angelegt, sodass ich irgendwo so eine Schnecke hätte platzieren können. Vielleicht fällt mir noch was ein. Die Schnecke selbst und den Antrieb würd´ ich glaube ich irgendwie hinkriegen.

Gruß,
Gregges


----------



## Echinopsis (21. März 2012)

*AW: Gruß aus der Südpfalz...*

Hi Gregges,

auch von mir ein verspätestes :willkommen hier im Forum!

Interessante Doku, bitte mach weiter so!


----------



## RKurzhals (21. März 2012)

*AW: Gruß aus der Südpfalz...*

Hallo Gregges,
hab erst mal vielen Dank für die Physik-Nachhilfe ! Es freut mich sehr, berichtigt zu werden, und mich persönlich noch mehr, wenn ich das auch noch verstehe !
Ich war schon ziemlich down ob meiner Antwort, wie wenig Energie eigentlich nötig wäre zum Wasser heben. So ist die Welt für mich wieder in Ordnung.
Die Teichpumpen ("schwarze Flundern") sind ja keine echten Kreiselpumpen, sondern haben nur ein Flügelrad mit deutlich mehr Spiel im Gehäuse als eine Kreiselpumpe. Im Vergleich zum Ansauggitter kommt da alles durch, was das gitter erst mal passiert hat. Bei mir war anfangs kein Korb vor der Ansaugung, da sind sogar ausgewachsene __ Molche durch die Pumpe geschwommen!
Auch die Drehzahlen der Teichpumpen sind gemäßigt (gerade die der "Öko"-Modelle). Die Wassergeschwindigkeit ist nicht in der Nähe des Rotors, sondern in der Mitte des Spalts am höchsten. Ich habe auch über die hier im Forum vorhandenen links von "Horror-Pumpen" gelesen, die selbst arme Geisseltierchen zerlegen. Mir fiel aber auf, dass die Autoren keine Modelle genannt haben, und nur der Begriff "Kreiselpumpe" fiel. Es würde mir nicht im Traum einfallen, eine solche am Teich zu verwenden (2-4 m³/h bei 650-1400W Stromverbrauch, von möglichen Kavitationsschäden mal zu schweigen) :?.


----------



## Gregges (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: Gruß aus der Südpfalz...*

Hallo,

heute will ich wieder ein kleines Update liefern. Habe dafür auch ein paar Bilder hochgeladen.

Zwei Wochenenden gingen im wesentlichen dafür drauf, den noch im Garten rum liegenden Rest des Aushubs vom Vorjahr auf einen Anhänger zu schippen, die Fläche darunter (ca. 35m²) ordentlich eben zu machen und Rasen zu säen. Dann habe ich noch am zweiten Schenkel der Holzterasse weiter gebaut. In der Zeit konnte ich am Teich nicht viel machen, außer auf dem Edenkobener Garten- und Pflanzenmarkt von einem Händler, der eigentlich Honig u.ä. verkauft, aber auch ein paar Eimer mit Wasserpflanzen aus seinem Teich neben seinem Stand stehen hatte, für kleines Geld ein paar __ Rohrkolben zu kaufen und die vorläufig an flachen Stellen im Teich zu parken. Außerdem habe ich mir noch einen Sack Muschelschrot zwecks Kalkhaushaltssicherheit beim Raiffeisen um die Ecke geholt. Der ist aber noch nicht eingebracht. Muss erst noch Säckchen basteln, weil einfach so rein schütten will ich den nicht.

Seit ca. letzter Woche waren ab ca. Nachmittags bis spät in die Nacht schrille Töne aus dem Teich zu hören. Wir wussten zunächst nicht so genau, was das wohl ist, dachten an __ Frösche, aber wie die Kids meiner Freundin mit Hilfe von Naturkunde-Büchern und Wiki inzwischen rausgeknobelt haben, handelt es sich offenbar um "Wechselkröten". Fünf davon haben wir schon gleichzeitig gesehen. 

So sehen die bei uns aus:



 

 



Das Trillern ist lt. Wiki der Paarungsruf der Männchen. Den kann man sich auf der Wiki-Seite zu den Wechselkröten dort auch anhören und das passt genau. Außerdem haben wir eine Laichschnur entdeckt. Die sieht so aus:



 Auch die passt zu den Beschreibungen der __ Wechselkröte.

Die Geräuschkulisse ist ganz schön heftig, aber zum Glück finden das die unmittelbaren Nachbarn nicht schlimm und ansonsten hat sich noch Niemand beschwert.

Jetzt am Wochenende und am 1. Mai hatte ich wieder Zeit, mich intensiver um den Teich zu kümmern. Also haben wir in div. Baumärkten verschiedene Wasserpflanzen und Gräser gekauft, die ich umgehend eingepflanzt habe. Bei der Gelegenheit habe ich dann auch die Rohrkolben in Körbchen gesetzt.

Da ich hier im Forum die ganzen Infos zum Thema Ufergräben gelesen habe, kam ich auf die Idee, die doppelwandigen Schalsteine, die ich am einen Ufer als Befestigung gesetzt habe, als Mini-Ufergraben zu nutzen. Da ich die Steine mit in den Boden getriebenen Armiereisen fixiert und in diesem Zusammenhang unten zubetoniert habe, ist dieses Ufergräbchen von drei Seiten durch Beton begrenzt und bekommt sein Wasser über eine Böschungsmatte die ich drübergeschlagen habe. Bis jetzt funktioniert´s einwandfrei und ist immer feucht. Hoffentlich auch an ganz heissen Tagen.

Ins Gräbchen gepflanzt habe ich Wollgrass und noch ein paar andere Grassorten für den Ufer- bzw. Sumpfbereich.

Auf diesem Foto kann man den letzten Schalstein erkennen und damit den Querschnitt des Ufergräbchens erahnen:



 Davor im Wasser stehen die Rohrkolben in ihren Körbchen.

Als Ergänzung dann noch der Blick etwas weiter nach rechts:





Da sieht man noch den bisher nicht fertiggestellten Uferbereich und im Hintergrund das 1.000Liter-Becken, was noch auf das Reinschnitzen und Dranmauern des Wasserfalls wartet.

Jetzt wo´s warm war, saß fast immer jemand von uns Fünfen auf der Holzterasse am Teich und schaute, was sich darin alles so bewegt. Abgesehen von den __ Kröten gibt´s da ja noch zig andere Tierchen. __ Wasserläufer, Krebse, __ Schnecken, __ Egel. Alles noch echt faszinierend. Hat einen ähnlichen Effekt wie ein Kamin- oder Lagerfeuer. Fesselt den Blick und wird nie langweilig.

Ich kann von daher (OK... abgesehen vom Krötenkrach) jedem nur empfehlen, den Teich möglichst nah am Haus zu bauen und eine Holzterasse oder wenigstens einen Steg o.ä. vorzusehen. Dann muss man da nicht groß hinlaufen und kann auch ohne sich schmutzig zu machen, ganz nah an´s Wasser und gut reinschauen. 

Bei uns soll ja noch ein Sofa auf die Terasse und dann ist das Ganze echt perfekt zum "Chillen".

Nächstes Wochenende sind meine Freundin und ich aber in Urlaub. Da geht erstmal wieder nix mit Weiterarbeiten.

Gruß,
Gregges


----------



## Gregges (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: Gruß aus der Südpfalz...*

Und weiter gehts...

Muschelschrot in Säckchen eingenäht ist drin. Weitere Pflanzen auch. Habe aus dem Bach in der Nähe etwas __ Schilf gezogen und in die 1000er Wanne gesetzt. Sieht sehr hübsch aus. Ich glaub´ ich hol da noch mehr... Inzwischen tummeln sich 1.000e Wechselkröten-Kaulquappen im Teich. Wenn da nicht bald ein paar natürliche Feinde auftauchen, werde ich die wohl in den Bach umsiedeln.

Und als meine Freundin mit Nachbarn darüber sprach, dass wir noch eine Ladung Sandsteine zum Dekorieren des Teiches und zum Bauen der Wasserfälle beschaffen müssen, erfuhr sie, dass die Nachbarn einen schon mehr oder weniger zugewachsenen Sandsteinhaufen auf ihrem Acker (50m Luftlinie zum Teich...) haben, der dort seit Jahren liegt und eigentlich nur stört. Wir dürfen uns nehmen, was wir brauchen können und man sei froh, wenn wir uns um die Beseitigung kümmern. Super! Was für eine Nachricht!

Meine Freundin kam gleich heim gerannt, um mir zu berichten und wir haben uns den Haufen später noch angeschaut. Alles was das Herz begehrt dabei. Große, kleine, klobige, flache... Und auch die Menge. Genau richtig. Vielleicht sogar zu viel. Aber ich glaube ich krieg´ da schon Einiges verbaut...

Daher werde ich evtl. schon am kommenden Wochenende Steine setzen und vermutlich übernächstes Wochenende mit dem Basteln der Wasserfälle anfangen. Da muss dann auch ein bisschen mit Mörtel gemauert werden. Ich gehe davon aus, dass Trasszementmörtel die richtige Wahl für Naturstein/Teichbereich ist, wollte aber fragen, ob mir noch jemand ein paar Tips zur Auswahl und zur Verarbeitung geben könnte. Es gibt ja verschiedene Sorten Trasszemente (lt. Wiki z.B. CEM II (Portlandkompositzement), CEM IV (Puzzolanzement), CEM V (Kompositzement)). Ist es egal, welchen ich nehme? Kann ich den pur verwenden oder muss außer Wasser noch Sand dazu?  Muss ich irgendwelche Mindestdicken beim Auftragen beachten, damit das nicht so bald zerbröselt oder vom Frost angegriffen wird?

Habe bisher nur verputzt und vergossen, aber noch nie Naturstein gemauert und bin mir von daher etwas unsicher... Schon mal vielen Dank.

Gruß,
Gregges


----------



## Sandra1976 (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: Gruß aus der Südpfalz...*

Hallo Nachbar!!!
Ja das wird ja schon was mit deinem Teichbau! Sieht ja schon richtig gut aus.
Falls du mal in unsere Ecke kommst, was ja nur ein Katzensprung wäre, schau doch mal 
vorbei.

Gruß Sandra


----------

